# I am a cat magnet!



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

This guy showed up at my porch door, just staring at me through the glass, like "hi, i'm here, let me in" lol.

I put an ad up on craigslist, and I called all the vets in the area and animal control to report that I found him, but I have a feeling no one will claim him. He is pretty skinny and maybe between 5 and 10 years old, neutered. Sooooo sweet.

Its funny, because my last foster just went to the adoptable cages at Petvalu on friday. I am moving this weekend, and I wanted to take a break from fostering until I am settled in at my new place. Well, this guy showed up on saturday. The day after my last foster was gone. It always seems to work out that way...


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

That is cute. His markings are beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If you were closer, I might be tempted to be a 3 cat home... he's lovely.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

MowMow said:


> If you were closer, I might be tempted to be a 3 cat home... he's lovely.


^Same here. Although the first criterion I use when selecting a cat is it has to be a cat who picks me. But besides that, as far as age, markings, gender, characteristics, this cat would be very close to my ideal.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

he was like "yeah...I know you need some company...so here Iam"


----------



## EmmaFay (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, he is beautiful! I am such a sucker for classic tabbies...I have two of them right now :3


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent by God because he knew you would not resist. Relax and enjoy the ride. He is a doll though!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

What beatiful markings. I bet he'll be adopted fast.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness. He is a doll! Very Handsome! I would be tempted to adopt him from you as well if I weren't so far away!


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

He's beautiful! And he knows a soft heart when he sees one... I think you have been adopted


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a sweet little kitty! It sure looks like he came to the right door!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

He's gorgeous! He's got stunning classic tabby markings. I've got a long haired tabby with the same classic markings and she's just lovely. Yep he's supposed to be with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

He's cute! Looks like a perfect swirl on his side :lol: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Lucky you to have found such a wonderful little man. Hope that you have many years together.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish you all lived closer 

I will definately not be keeping him, 3 cats is my limit. Im moving and I am going to have a lot less space, and this guy does not care for other cats. He tried attacking my cats through the glass when he was outside, and if he hears my cats meowing in the other room, he hisses. But like you all have noticed he is very handsome, and he is just so sweet, so it shouldnt be too hard to find him a forever home <3


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I know the feeling of being a cat magnet! I found Grady a couple of days before Bonnie was adopted, he is a lucky boy that it worked out the way it did. People are constantly trying to give me cats now that friends/co workers know I foster too.

Your new guy is handsome, I love his swirly markings. Do you still have the mom and one of the kittens?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

jadis said:


> I know the feeling of being a cat magnet! I found Grady a couple of days before Bonnie was adopted, he is a lucky boy that it worked out the way it did. People are constantly trying to give me cats now that friends/co workers know I foster too.
> 
> Your new guy is handsome, I love his swirly markings. Do you still have the mom and one of the kittens?


 
Yep,

Luna is 10 months now











And she still acts like a baby around her momma


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! Mom looks great too!


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

He really does have unusual marking; the classic tabby markings are very recessive in their expression and his color is also unusual for the classic pattern. I have had 36 cats in my lifetime so far and only one real classic tabby pattern; a stunning orange tabby with white.


----------

